# [PCGH-Ratgeber] 55 Zoll Fernseher Test: Die besten TVs mit 55 Zoll im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] 55 Zoll Fernseher Test: Die besten TVs mit 55 Zoll im Vergleich*

						Wir haben aktuelle 55-Zoll-Fernseher getestet und miteinander verglichen. Was die besten Fernseher mit 55 Zoll Bilddiagonale für 2020 auszeichnet und worauf es bei der Auswahl des passenden Fernsehers ankommt, lesen Sie in unserem Ratgeber.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] 55 Zoll Fernseher Test: Die besten TVs mit 55 Zoll im Vergleich*


----------



## shaboo (7. Mai 2020)

Da ist kein Ratgeber.


----------



## Ganjafield (7. Mai 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Da ist kein Ratgeber.



Das ist nicht mal ein Artikel 
Oder übersehe ich da einen Link oder sowas?


----------

